# Is it worth it?



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, the trusty 20 year old Super Nova finally bit the dust. $700 to fix it....no. I am debating between a Graco 390 and stepping up to the 395. Is it worth the extra money?I don't need to go big as I am just getting back into it after the 5 or so years off. I do have a basement ceiling (rafters) to paint Friday. Im in a pickle!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rent one, until you can decide what ya want to do.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol I already know that I want a new toy! 
But seriously, I hear ya I thought of that too. I wouldn't mind having a suitcase pump now and get a 795 later when I start getting bigger jobs.
I just wasn't sure if the extra $300 was worth the small step up or does it make that big of a difference.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Depends what you pump, if its just light interior products you'd be fine, the heavier products and exterior acrylics will break down the packings faster on smaller pumps. I like to go bigger so there is no job I would say, my pump can't. JMO


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is John's (local paint contractor) Super Nova still works today.


----------

